

Show HN: Magic Mockups – Free real-life mockup generator - darklow
http://magicmockups.com/

======
saamm
I like the idea!

Something is slightly off about the mockups [1]. I'm not 100% sure what it is.
Maybe the colors look too vibrant to be on an actual screen?

1\. [http://i.imgur.com/FbqPNMR.png](http://i.imgur.com/FbqPNMR.png)

~~~
darklow
Thanks. You can read more about my motivation in /about/ section.

Yes that maybe true about too bright colors, this is on todo list - i will be
adding overlay effects, depending on the background so that screen look more
natural in the current environment.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
This is really cool, thanks.

In the first one there seems to be something a bit strange going on with
parallel lines (or is it my eyes?). This [0] looks kind of inset into the
screen because the edges of the buttons are still parallel.

[0]
[http://magicmockups.com/media/screen/guest/70/fc6bc9b75a804a...](http://magicmockups.com/media/screen/guest/70/fc6bc9b75a804ad490d14fd4ddc58e87_1_960.png)

~~~
darklow
Your screen looks good to me. However first background is actually slightly
rotated and top and bottom lines are not 100% horizontal, so that maybe the
reason why see it a bit inset.

------
NKCSS
Nice work, good to have an alternative to placeit

